# Depay al Manchester United,è ufficiale.



## Z A Z A' (7 Maggio 2015)

Con una nota ufficiale,il PSV ed il Man UTD hanno confermato le voci della mattinata: Memphis Depay è un giocatore dei Red Devils e ritroverà Van Gaal in panchina. Ancora sconosciuti i dettagli dell'affare,ma in Olanda si parla di *25/30 milioni di euro* per il cartellino dell'esterno offensivo classe 94,attuale capocannoniere dell'Eredivisie con 21 gol.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2015)

Questo è un bel colpo. magari ad averlo preso noi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale,il PSV ed il Man UTD hanno confermato le voci della mattinata: Memphis Depay è un giocatore dei Red Devils e ritroverà Van Gaal in panchina. Ancora sconosciuti i dettagli dell'affare,ma in Olanda si parla di *25/30 milioni di euro* per il cartellino dell'esterno offensivo classe 94,attuale capocannoniere dell'Eredivisie con 21 gol.



Gran colpo ma prezzo illogico per uno che ha dimostrato ottime cose soltanto in Olanda.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gran colpo ma prezzo illogico per uno che ha dimostrato ottime cose soltanto in Olanda.



Invece io mi aspettavo anche di più. Alla fine 25 mln li sparano per qualunque talento che ha del potenziale.


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2015)

Lo ricordo a San Siro due annetti fa, niente di che. Da allora sicuramente è cresciuto tanto, certo il salto non sarà assolutamente facile per lui.


----------



## Frikez (7 Maggio 2015)

Zazà, sei stato più veloce 

Comunque colpaccio IMHO


----------



## ralf (7 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale,il PSV ed il Man UTD hanno confermato le voci della mattinata: Memphis Depay è un giocatore dei Red Devils e ritroverà Van Gaal in panchina. Ancora sconosciuti i dettagli dell'affare,ma in Olanda si parla di *25/30 milioni di euro* per il cartellino dell'esterno offensivo classe 94,attuale capocannoniere dell'Eredivisie con 21 gol.



Noooooo,lo avrei visto bene da noi,25 milioni per Depay sono pochissimi,questo è forte forte


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Maggio 2015)

Considerando che va in scadenza nel 2018, il prezzo è anche giusto. Gran colpo


----------



## Frikez (7 Maggio 2015)

E tanti saluti a Falcao


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E tanti saluti a Falcao



Bah non è detto. Falcao se la gioca con Van Persie, Depay c'entra poco.


----------



## andre (7 Maggio 2015)

Questo è veramente forte


----------



## Frikez (7 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bah non è detto. Falcao se la gioca con Van Persie, Depay c'entra poco.



Falcao con il gioco di Van Gaal c'entra meno di zero, nelle gerarchie Depay andrà a sostituire il colombiano vedrai.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2015)

Bel colpo


----------



## cremone (7 Maggio 2015)

Sono 27,5 milioni di euro che possono arrivare a 32 con i bonus + una percentuale sulla prossima vendita per il PSV


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Maggio 2015)

Il miglior talento olandese emergente insieme a Wijnaldum. E ho detto tutto


----------



## Frikez (7 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il miglior talento olandese emergente insieme a Wijnaldum. E ho detto tutto



Mah, casomai Klaassen  Wijnaldum ha già una certa età ed esperienza, non lo considero più un emergente.


----------



## Heaven (7 Maggio 2015)

Ormai anche in Olanda chiedono ste cifre


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ormai anche in Olanda chiedono ste cifre



Le chiedono ormai quasi ovunque francamente


----------



## de sica (7 Maggio 2015)

Quando uno ha i soldi ha i soldi.. poco da commentare


----------



## Djici (7 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gran colpo ma prezzo illogico per uno che ha dimostrato ottime cose soltanto in Olanda.



Per quel poco che ha giocato al mondiale si vedeva subito che questo e un giocatore di grandissimo potenziale.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gran colpo ma prezzo illogico per uno che ha dimostrato ottime cose soltanto in Olanda.



Figurati, per il Man Utd 25/30 mln sono quasi noccioline 

Per loro un acquisto comincia ad essere oneroso quando si superano i 50 mln.


----------



## Dexter (7 Maggio 2015)

Magari averlo preso noi, insieme a Willems. Fascia sinistra sistemata per 10 anni...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2015)

Rosico rosico e rosico...lo avrei voluto da noi  
purtroppo le società serie si muovono in anticipo su tutti. Il prezzo poi è giustissimo secondo me. Colpaccio dello United. Rosico


----------



## Djici (7 Maggio 2015)

Abbastanza incredibile... tutti i giocatori olandesi (o che giocano in Olanda) che erano invocati su questo forum (e che qualcuno bollava come scarsi perche giocavano solo in eredivisie) sono pagati milioni e milioni.

Eriksen, Depay...

Tra poco sara la volta di Maher e Clasie.

Di tutti quelli citati forse l'unico che non e ancora riuscito a fare quello che credavamo e Wijnaldum.

Se qualcuno avesse creduto in loro magari ora ci sarebbe gente interessante in rosa... o almeno sacrificabile per fare una bella plusvalenza.

Invece noi facciamo cassa con Robinho


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2015)

grandissimo colpo, altro che mata, questo è un vero esterno offensivo e ha un gran bel tiro dalla distanza..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Abbastanza incredibile... tutti i giocatori olandesi (o che giocano in Olanda) che erano invocati su questo forum (e che qualcuno bollava come scarsi perche giocavano solo in eredivisie) sono pagati milioni e milioni.
> 
> Eriksen, Depay...
> 
> ...



è una questione di mentalità sbagliata,come hai detto tu i prossimi saranno Maher Clasie e aggiungo Bakkali. Per non parlare dei vari Willems,Klassen,Fischer,Kishna e così via...fosse per me li prenderei tutti.molto meglio che spendere e buttare soldi sui muntari cerci destro


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gran colpo ma prezzo illogico per uno che ha dimostrato ottime cose soltanto in Olanda.



insomma, ha gia fatto un mondiale dove è stato protagonista con l'olanda, parliamo di un 94, non è cosi illogico, ha grande talento


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> è una questione di mentalità sbagliata,come hai detto tu i prossimi saranno Maher Clasie e aggiungo Bakkali. Per non parlare dei vari Willems,Klassen,Fischer,Kishna e così via...fosse per me li prenderei tutti.molto meglio che spendere e buttare soldi sui muntari cerci destro



esatto


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Abbastanza incredibile... tutti i giocatori olandesi (o che giocano in Olanda) che erano invocati su questo forum (e che qualcuno bollava come scarsi perche giocavano solo in eredivisie) sono pagati milioni e milioni.
> 
> Eriksen, Depay...
> 
> ...



dalla metacampo in su in eredivisie ci sono davvero dei bei giocatori, sarebbe giusto pescare li, ma a quanto pare non abbiamo procuratori amici in quella zona, a noi il mercato ce lo fanno gli altri, non abbiamo nemmeno un direttore sportivo..


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2015)

.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Con una nota ufficiale,il PSV ed il Man UTD hanno confermato le voci della mattinata: Memphis Depay è un giocatore dei Red Devils e ritroverà Van Gaal in panchina. Ancora sconosciuti i dettagli dell'affare,ma in Olanda si parla di *25/30 milioni di euro* per il cartellino dell'esterno offensivo classe 94,attuale capocannoniere dell'Eredivisie con 21 gol.



Colpaccio clamoroso ma quelle cifre sono assurde anche per un talento come Depay.


----------



## Renegade (8 Maggio 2015)

30 mln su Depay non li avrei mai spesi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Maggio 2015)

Ha segnato davvero tanto, ha una velocità ed esplosività pazzesca. Prezzo non esagerato francamente.


----------

